
CryptoCRIT - theabbie
https://github.com/rgab1508/CryptoCRIT
======
theabbie
CryptoCRIT is an open-source Cryptocurrency project which facilitates a
Cryptocurrency wallet for making payments. The associated Cryptocurrency is
called CritCoin.

------
theabbie
Team * Aditya Unnikrishnan * Gabriel Rajendran * Abhishek Chaudhary * Tushar
Gupta

